# Automator et AppleScript



## Combo (13 Juillet 2005)

Salut!

Je cherche comment récupérer le résultat d'une action Automator dans un script AppleScript.

Par exemple, j'obtiens le chemin d'un nom de fichier .jpg avec l'action Automator 'Obtenir les éléments du Finder indiqués' (résultat = l'alias du fichier) ou 'Obtenir les éléments Finder sélectionnés' (résultat = chemin du type 'document file "B0000027EP.01.LZZZZZZZ.jpg" of folder "Pochettes"'..) et j'aimerais en faire la pochette du morceau actuellement sélectionné dans iTunes avec un AppleScript inclu dans mon workflow.

Comment procéder?

Merci!


----------



## Combo (20 Juillet 2005)

Je me réponds à moi-même, et pour ceux qui chercheraient!

Le résultat retourné par l'action précédente est récupérée dans le paramêtre nommé 'input' dans le gestionnaire 'on run'.

Wé!


----------

